

Show HN: Review my site LineOfThought.com, Share the technology behind your site - dyogenez

Website: http://lineofthought.com<p>This is side project I've been working on. It's kind of an "about.me" for your website. You're able to add your site and list out any technologies used on it for anyone to see. You're also able to add technologies used on any other sites to help fill in the gaps. Say you know of a site using Ruby on Rails or Django that we don't have listed -- you can add it to Line of Thought and anyone else will be able to find it.<p>The reverse is true as well - you can see all sites entered using a specific technology. If you want to see all sites using Python, or Redis it's only a click away.<p>Half the fun is just browsing around to see what powers the sites you visit everyday, or see what sites are using various tools you're interested in.<p>The site is still in beta (and rough around the edges) while we get things going. If you want to create an account you can use the invite code "hackernews" to get in. If you just want to add your site, you don't need an account.<p>Any feedback on design, idea, concept, or anything else is very much appreciated.<p>Thanks,<p>If you add your site (or a tool you've developed) to Line of Thought, feel free to comment with it!
======
dyogenez
Clickable: <http://lineofthought.com/>

Tools powering Line of Thought: <http://lineofthought.com/sites/lineofthought>

Here's a few examples pages too:

Tools powering Twitter: <http://lineofthought.com/sites/twitter>

Sites using Python: <http://lineofthought.com/tools/python>

Sites using Ruby on Rails: <http://lineofthought.com/tools/ruby-on-rails>

------
swanson
Cool idea. I wonder if anyone else would like this extended to Github
projects; I think it would be cool to have the icons of the technologies used
on a project page. That way you could tell at a glance that Project X uses
Python, jQuery, Redis and ZeroMQ.

~~~
dyogenez
I like the idea. Right now you can only list out the technology behind a
website, but it definitely sounds useful to be able to see the technology
behind another technology. Also, it'd be possible to grab certain info from
the github API like the default language, and maybe some other things.

------
owaislone
Is it for services only or can sites like personal blogs be there too?

~~~
dyogenez
Right now any site can be added. The only restriction is only one site can be
added per domain/subdomain. So you can't add individual pages - only entire
sites.

------
owaislone
Interesting.

